# Respect the man who wears the "BELT"!!



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

It's a shame that so many of these so-called fans of the sport can consistently bash fighters who are champ's. It's one thing to critisize a fighter who shoots his mouth off and is only a contender at best, but it's just plain childish to down a guy that reached the pinnacle of the sport. When I see the critisizem of the belt holders, it remind's me of a bunch of bickering valley girls badmouthing the prom queen. I mean if you call yourself a fan of this sport, you should realize why the sport is becoming so popular-the respect fighters have for each other and there fans. If you can't seem to bring that out of yourself, than by all means do the rest of us the favor and go back to your wwf or wwe web site. For the rest of you guys keep up the support, we sure as h#ll do not want our sport turning into the fiasco that became of pro-boxing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

good post rep up!


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Its so true but I dont really got anything to say but respect the champs. They are champs for a reason. Rep up.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> Its so true but I dont really got anything to say but respect the champs. They are champs for a reason. Rep up.


Thanks man! dude everytime I see that clip it crackes me up!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

silvia blows! lol...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pt447 said:


> silvia blows! lol...


*I'm with pt on this one. He is the only champ in the UFC that I don't respect. I also think Anderson Silva is a good fighter but will lose in a rematch to Franklin. Good post btw.*


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i personally respect all champs except sylvia


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i personally respect all champs except sylvia


My feelings exactly. All champs are good champs and champs for a reason. However, Sylvia's reason is because the HW division in UFC sucks. However, Sherk through Chuck are the shit and the PRIDE champs are all awesome though I REALLY don't understand how they work the champion system there, so many Non-title matches with title holders involved.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i personally respect all champs except sylvia


Yes, Tim Sylvia is a douche.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

so as soon as someone gets a belt you cant critisize them at all? or even dislike their personalities? i think not


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with it, but if you do criticize someone, then atleast give a valid reason why. Saying "Tim Sylvia sux lolz" isn't really valid. I mean, yea, you think Sylvia sucks. Would you like to state why you think he sucks?


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> so as soon as someone gets a belt you cant critisize them at all? or even dislike their personalities? i think not


If you want to critisize the belt holders fine man-that's your choice, but like DAMONE said at least have a valid reason. Yes it's true that alot of fighters, even some belt holders don't possess the best public image. I can't stand alot of fighters but they do have my respect once they are in that ring! Unless they fight dirty they should!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> Nothing wrong with it, but if you do criticize someone, then atleast give a valid reason why. Saying "Tim Sylvia sux lolz" isn't really valid. I mean, yea, you think Sylvia sucks. Would you like to state why you think he sucks?


ok
-he uses roids
-very 1 dimentional
-fatass
-thinks he can beat fedor yet refuses to fight him
-shits his pants
-isnt very exciting to watch so doesnt get to be main event often but instaed of becoming something better to watch he crys about it "i think i feel an injury coming along" 
-is champ partially because he's huge and cause the HW division sucks balls 

did i miss any???


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tim Sylvia is an overachiever and I dont think he's really championship material and is champ because of a weak division. But to say he sucks is a bit of an over statement. I mean he is champ so that means every fighter in the whole HW division just absolutltley sucks balls. Sure he's fun to make fun of because he's a lard ass who shits his pants or whatever else you wanna make fun of him for but he is 22-2 and is champ. Whether he had shitty competion or not he would have more than two losses if he flat out sucked.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Tim Sylvia is an overachiever and I dont think he's really championship material and is champ because of a weak division. But to say he sucks is a bit of an over statement. I mean he is champ so that means every fighter in the whole HW division just absolutltley sucks balls. Sure he's fun to make fun of because he's a lard ass who shits his pants or whatever else you wanna make fun of him for but he is 22-2 and is champ. Whether he had shitty competion or not he would have more than two losses if he flat out sucked.


who knows maybe vera or monson can dethrone his fatass


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> ok
> -he uses roids
> -very 1 dimentional
> -fatass
> ...


"he uses roids"
"fatass"
"shits his pants"

Sort of stupid reasons to hate the guy. He admitted his roid use, and it's pretty obvious he's not on them right now. You don't like him because he's a little hefty?!?!? Wow, that's sort of shallow. The whole "Crapping his pants" thing is old now. I really wish I left the topic alone, and didn't post the link.

The rest are fine I guess, though his fights with Cabbage, Tra Telligman, Ricco, & Gan McGee sort of kill the whole "He's not very exciting to watch" theory. Yea, Arlovski vs Sylvia 3 really sucked(So did Silva vs Sylvia), but 2 fights don't really tarnish the other really fun fights he has had.

Yea, he's huge, and he uses it to his advantage. What fighter wouldn't? Tim can't be like Fedor, Nog, or Cro Cop, so he uses his size advantage to help him.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> "he uses roids"
> "fatass"
> "shits his pants"
> 
> ...


well you have to set a certain standard for being a professional fighter and being in shape not using roids and potty trained might be some we're judging a champ here not someone we should have sympathy for 

and i didnt really find all his fights that you mentioned exciting other than maybe cabbage cause anyone beating up cabbage is fun to watch actually ricco wasnt bad 

and what i was trying to say in refernce to size was that all those other people not only have size but technique and are somewat versed in everything where as tim sylvia is just good for punching and strength due to his size if brought to the ground and cant power his way up he'd be like a fish out of water if i was to watch tim sylvia fights id rather watch boxing because they at least punch faster and provide more action and dont give me that shit about sylvia can kick i can ****ing kick better than that tub of shit


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Dude, Sylvia's stand up is sloppy, at best, and his ground obviously isn't any good. His competition IS horrid, in my opinion. He is "World Champ" yet at least 9 heavyweights elsewhere in the world come to mind that are better...

Fedor, Mirko, Nog, Barnett, Hunt, Aleksander, Nastulo, Kharitonov, Fujita, Semmy Schilt, Werdum

Grant it, ALL are in PRIDE, but I think a healthy Mir will have no problem either and Andre fell off (don't know how or why). That's what... 11 fighters ahead of him and, on top of that, I wouldn't be surprised to see Shogun handle him. The reason Sylvia can take all the bashing he can get is because he is a "champion" and seen as a "World Champion" when a lot of people wouldn't rank him in the top 10 heavyweights in the world. And, on top of that, wears his belt around all the time as if it were a REAL BELT. Is he a good fighter, hey, he's top 20 and that's damn good when you look at the bigger picture of everything. But to respect him as a champion is a joke. Chuck Lidell is a champion, Matt Hughes is a champion, Dan Henderson, Fedor, these are champs and they deserve all the credit they get (and they aren't the only ones). However, Sylvia SHOULD NOT be considered in the same category of those men.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

FloorNBore said:


> he's top 20 and that's damn good when you look at the bigger picture of everything. But to respect him as a champion is a joke.


top 20 in mma maybe... 20 FIGHTER in the world definatley not most professional boxers in the same weight class would take him easy i mean what does he has to offer other than his shitty boxing and somewhat ability to stop takedowns 

im slowly turning this into a "respect the man holding the belt ....except tim sylvia":laugh:


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

I meant top 20 in MMA.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> ok
> -he uses roids
> -very 1 dimentional
> -fatass
> ...


that's all it right there! people who can't understand any of that are just blindly praising him for either nuthuggery reasons, or because Joe Rogan told them so!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sylvia shouldn't even be champion. He beat AA in their 2nd fight, to win the belt, ok, I agree with that. In their 3rd fight, he just prolonged the fight so that it went to a decision. The UFC is not going to hand the belt over to the challenger on a decision, no matter how well the challenger fought. AA was to timid in their 3rd fight, which is why he is not champion. I don't like Tim but his is the champion, I'll give him that but my respect has to be earned and in my opinion he hasn't earned it, yet. I could careless if he is fat, used steroids, or shit himself, I based my opinion on what he does in the octagon. He should beat Monson, I hope Monson wins, and then who is next to fight the champ?*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The winner of Vera/Mir most likely.

I'd rank Tim as the number 5 heavyweight in the world.

Fedor
Cro Cop
Nog
Barnett
Big Tim


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> The winner of Vera/Mir most likely.
> 
> I'd rank Tim as the number 5 heavyweight in the world.
> 
> ...


do you, and other people, rank him so high simply because he has the belt? because there are certainly other fighters more skilled than him. yes he has the belt, but winning a belt from a talent pool as shallow as a kiddy-pool doesn't really mean anything!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He beat Arlovski(Someone who is severly overrated, but was ranked by some as the top 5 HW) twice. Are there fighters more skilled? Yea, but I've already mentioned that.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> He beat Arlovski(Someone who is severly overrated, but was ranked by some as the top 5 HW) twice. Are there fighters more skilled? Yea, but I've already mentioned that.


but that's my point, AA was basically a joke! he turned out to be a nobody, so silvia has a 5 ranking because he beat a nobody? i mean, these rankings are all bull anyway because they're always based on oppinion and not fact, but still, the belt does not give Tim a ranking in the top 10!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, you don't think Sylvia is a top 10 HW? Can you name 6 more HW's that are better?

Tim beat Ricco(Back when he was actually good), Tra Telligman, Arlovski, Cabbage, Silva, & Gan McGee. Certainly not a bad list of fighters.

This is about HW's, not all time fighters.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> The winner of Vera/Mir most likely.
> 
> I'd rank Tim as the number 5 heavyweight in the world.
> 
> ...


Aleksander Emelianenko and mark hunt would also be better


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

fujita and coleman could debatabley be better as well


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Semmy Schilt, James Thompson and shogun when he moves up


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark Hunt-This year he has lost to Barnett, beat someone who has never beaten anyone(Nishijima), and beat a washed up fighter(TK). Not that impressive, and if you look back at his 05 work, he beat Silva & Cro Cop is screwy fashion. 

Aleks-Beat Kharitonov, and lost to Barnett. Meh, I'd rank him a little under Sylvia, but this is debateable.

Fujita-Are you kidding me? His biggest win is against Ken Shamrock, and that's because Shammy quit.

Coleman-Again, are you kidding me? He beat Shogun because Shogun landed wrong. Coleman is done.

Semmy Schilt-Focuses on K-1 more, and is a much better striker. This could be debateable.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mark Hunt-This year he has lost to Barnett, beat someone who has never beaten anyone(Nishijima), and beat a washed up fighter(TK). Not that impressive, and if you look back at his 05 work, he beat Silva & Cro Cop is screwy fashion.
> 
> Aleks-Beat Kharitonov, and lost to Barnett. Meh, I'd rank him a little under Sylvia, but this is debateable.
> 
> ...


if coleman manged a take down he could very well win mark hunt's stand up is SOOOOO MUCH BETTER than sylvia's and what does sylvia have other than stand up? mark hunt was the k1 gp champ his only losses in pride are fom submissions do you expect tim sylvia to get one on him? hahah


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The reach is on Tim's size if he fought Hunt. Winning is another thing, because anything can happen.

This is silly, what the hell has Hunt really done recently to warrant a top 5 HW ranking? He beat Silva & Cro Cop, sure, but in screwy fashion. He was getting creamed by Cro Cop, and his chin saved him. Many people thought Silva won. Weird judging is just that....weird judging.

Sylvia is a world champion, and has defeated Arlovski twice this year.

Would you think differently of Tim Sylvia if he fought in Pride?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> The reach is on Tim's size if he fought Hunt. Winning is another thing, because anything can happen.
> 
> This is silly, what the hell has Hunt really done recently to warrant a top 5 HW ranking? He beat Silva & Cro Cop, sure, but in screwy fashion. He was getting creamed by Cro Cop, and his chin saved him. Many people thought Silva won. Weird judging is just that....weird judging.
> 
> Sylvia is a world champion, and has defeated Arlovski twice this year.


what im trying to say is mark hunt would probably beat tim sylvia because he has better stand up and his most recent loss was to barnett which isnt too bad considering barnett is good at submissions hunts weak spot


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> Wait, you don't think Sylvia is a top 10 HW? Can you name 6 more HW's that are better?
> 
> Tim beat Ricco(Back when he was actually good), Tra Telligman, Arlovski, Cabbage, Silva, & Gan McGee. Certainly not a bad list of fighters.
> 
> This is about HW's, not all time fighters.


Tra Telligman has never been good, AA is a sham and always was, and Tim beat Ricco when he was proven to be using roids!!! so what does that mean? if that is assuerio silva you're talking about, again, not an impressive victory, and still Tim did everything in his power to cheat during that fight, including blatantly holding onto the cage to prevent a few key takedowns that would have changed the course of the fight!!!

Fedor
CC
Nog
Aleks
Kharitonov
Wedrum

so at least tim is 7th or less, but certainly not 5th!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sergei hasn't really beaten anyone of worth in over 2 years. 

He beat a washed up Pedro Rizzo, Werdum, & lost to both Overeem & Aleks. I like Sergei, but I don't think I'd rate him above Big Tim at this point.

Werdum has beaten Overeem. That's about it for his accomplishments. Beating a natural LHW isn't that impressive when you're a HW. I wouldn't rank him above Tim at this point.


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Nastula, considering his showing against Barnett. He could take down Sylvia and dominate him. Sergei has MUCH better stand up than Sylvia, Werdum is better as good or better at Jiu Jitsu than Mir who broke Sylvia's arm. Aleksander is a better striker and the same size as Sylvia. Semmy Schilt if he ever stepped into the ring with Tim would KILL him. Hunt would knock out Sylvia. CroCop, Nog, Fedor, and Barnett would beat Sylvia hands down. Shogun is debateable but I think he could take down Sylvia and, depending on how good he looks after all the time off and rehab, Mir may still be better. So, AT BEST, Tim is number 10. PRIDE has nothing to do with it, if he were in PRIDE he'd have a ton of losses, that's all. Sylvia does not deserve a title and the company has nothing to do with it. Chuck is the best LHW, if you ask me and he isn't in PRIDE. Hughes and St. Pierre are the best at 170 if you ask me and Sherk is top 5 regardless, probaby top 3 (Gomi, Yamamoto are better I think and maybe Sudo). Anderson is top 3. PRIDE has nothing to do with it. Sylvia is in a VERY weak division and wins mainly because of his size. One high kick doesn't make you a skiled striker.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well sometimes they "valley-girl bickering" comes from the fighters themselves or the organizations. Then what?
I'm just a devoted fan who pays good $ to watch these events with hopes that I'm going to see good match-ups. Sometimes ,it would seem, that the champ gets to fight ,on occasion, someone who he can easily beat which turns me off to the fighter & the org. I respect every man who steps into a situation like this but If I'm paying $ to watch predictable fights & no name cards then I have every right to voice my opinion about it.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> Well sometimes they "valley-girl bickering" comes from the fighters themselves or the organizations. Then what?
> I'm just a devoted fan who pays good $ to watch these events with hopes that I'm going to see good match-ups. Sometimes ,it would seem, that the champ gets to fight ,on occasion, someone who he can easily beat which turns me off to the fighter & the org. I respect every man who steps into a situation like this but If I'm paying $ to watch predictable fights & no name cards then I have every right to voice my opinion about it.


You do as a paying fan-absolutely, or even as a regular joe, but don't critisize the fighter for being matched-up with unworthy competition, instead like you said-blame the org. The fighters 99% of the time have no say who they fight! And for eveyone who say's the HW div in UFC is weak-I agree but again is that Tim's fault? blame Dana White! he's the guy responsible for that! I'm sure the rest of you guy's would agree that it would be a perfect situation in MMA if the champions of the UFC were matched against the champ's of PRIDE! I'm sure the barrier is $$! That's B.S.!! That is cheating us as fans.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> You do as a paying fan-absolutely, or even as a regular joe, but don't critisize the fighter for being matched-up with unworthy competition, instead like you said-blame the org. The fighters 99% of the time have no say who they fight! And for eveyone who say's the HW div in UFC is weak-I agree but again is that Tim's fault? blame Dana White! he's the guy responsible for that! I'm sure the rest of you guy's would agree that it would be a perfect situation in MMA if the champions of the UFC were matched against the champ's of PRIDE! I'm sure the barrier is $$! That's B.S.!! That is cheating us as fans.


ya but what im saying at the same time is that tim if he were to fight agaisnt pride fighters many would argee with me that he would at best be average he overrates himself too much saying he matches well with fedor if he really wants to gain some respect he should step up and ask if he can have some fights in pride like chuck did i give chuck all the respect in the world for stepping up


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I bet most people would still be rankeing Arlovski top 3 or 4 if he beat Tim at Reality Check. But since he lost to Tim Sylvia he sucks. I dont think theres anything Tim can do to get some peoples respect. Even if Tim beat Cro Cop who alot of people think is the Jesus Christ of MMA people would say o well Mirko was just a paper champ he lost to Sylvia he sucks and so does Tim. I mena Tims not the greatest but he get way too little respect. How can someone honestly think Aleksander, Fujita, or Coleman have better resumes than Tim? They dont. Some may have more talent but thats not everything AA has more talent and Tim managed to beat him. Again Tims not the greatest but the disrepect towards his fighting ability is getting ridiculos.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I bet most people would still be rankeing Arlovski top 3 or 4 if he beat Tim at Reality Check. But since he lost to Tim Sylvia he sucks. I dont think theres anything Tim can do to get some peoples respect. Even if Tim beat Cro Cop who alot of people think is the Jesus Christ of MMA people would say o well Mirko was just a paper champ he lost to Sylvia he sucks and so does Tim. I mena Tims not the greatest but he get way too little respect. How can someone honestly think Aleksander, Fujita, or Coleman have better resumes than Tim? They dont. Some may have more talent but thats not everything AA has more talent and Tim managed to beat him. Again Tims not the greatest but the disrepect towards his fighting ability is getting ridiculos.


i honestly think aleksander is a better fighter fujita and coleman maybe a lil over the top but if tim some how actually beat cro cop id give him the respect he derseves but until that day i think hes overrated and even if arlovski beat tim i wouldnt have rated him that high :laugh:


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> so as soon as someone gets a belt you cant critisize them at all? or even dislike their personalities? i think not


dude, this is ultimate fighting, not blind dating, what you look in to their personalities for?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

T-Clutch said:


> dude, this is ultimate fighting, not blind dating, what you look in to their personalities for?



i like alot of fighters simply cause of there attitude... there not animals


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i personally respect all champs except sylvia



I am with you.

and most of the crap talking that goes on about champs isn't too much about thier fighting skill. Its about things they do, like wearing thier belt everywhere, or whining about not getting enough attention.
But sure we pick on thier fighting a little.

No matter what sport, people are going to have opinions, ESP on the winning team, ESP fans of the losing teams.

I am sick of all this whining about people talking crap, and fans, and this and that, its a SPORT, everyone wants it bigger but no one wants to hear people talk crap.... Well you cant have both.
If it only had respecfull honest, nice fans, well... 
there would be no MMA


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"like wearing thier belt everywhere"


Almost all champs do it. Tito Ortiz did it, BJ Penn did it, Ricco Rodriguez did it, Matt Hughes does it, I can go on and on. Its just that Tim Sylvia is the only one who ever gets critized for it.


Pogo


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "like wearing thier belt everywhere"
> 
> 
> Almost all champs do it. Tito Ortiz did it, BJ Penn did it, Ricco Rodriguez did it, Matt Hughes does it, I can go on and on. Its just that Tim Sylvia is the only one who ever gets critized for it.
> ...



I see Hughes all the time, he doesn't always have his belt on.
...and I haven't seen a bunch of pictures and film of those other guys in public places with thier belts on either. So....


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, and to "all champs do it"


Chuck doesn't, Hughes doesn't, Franklin didn't....


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

I did say "almost".


And watch any fight where Tito Ortiz, Ricco Rodriguez, ect. were in someones corner. You can clearly see them wearing there belts over street clothes. BJ Penn had his on (for the short time he had it) in the locker room even though he wasn't fighting.

Some of you will pick the most petty and just stupid stuff to hate Tim Sylvia for. I mean why do you care that he wears his belt?


Pogo


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

T-Clutch said:


> dude, this is ultimate fighting, not blind dating, what you look in to their personalities for?


have you seen tim sylvia on blind date hahaha:laugh:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> I did say "almost".
> 
> 
> And watch any fight where Tito Ortiz, Ricco Rodriguez, ect. were in someones corner. You can clearly see them wearing there belts over street clothes. BJ Penn had his on (for the short time he had it) in the locker room even though he wasn't fighting.
> ...


YouTube - Hughes Clowns Tim About Wearing UFC Belt :laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> YouTube - Hughes Clowns Tim About Wearing UFC Belt :laugh:


HAHA that was funny.:laugh:


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I bet most people would still be rankeing Arlovski top 3 or 4 if he beat Tim at Reality Check. But since he lost to Tim Sylvia he sucks. I dont think theres anything Tim can do to get some peoples respect. Even if Tim beat Cro Cop who alot of people think is the Jesus Christ of MMA people would say o well Mirko was just a paper champ he lost to Sylvia he sucks and so does Tim. I mena Tims not the greatest but he get way too little respect. How can someone honestly think Aleksander, Fujita, or Coleman have better resumes than Tim? They dont. Some may have more talent but thats not everything AA has more talent and Tim managed to beat him. Again Tims not the greatest but the disrepect towards his fighting ability is getting ridiculos.


I totally agree with your statement- Tim's not the most skilled guy out there but he does deserve some respect for what he has acomplished, I mean come on, it's the UFC! the most prodigous MMA event in thr U.S.!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> well you have to set a certain standard for being a professional fighter and being in shape not using roids and potty trained might be some we're judging a champ here not someone we should have sympathy for
> 
> and i didnt really find all his fights that you mentioned exciting other than maybe cabbage cause anyone beating up cabbage is fun to watch actually ricco wasnt bad
> 
> and what i was trying to say in refernce to size was that all those other people not only have size but technique and are somewat versed in everything where as tim sylvia is just good for punching and strength due to his size if brought to the ground and cant power his way up he'd be like a fish out of water if i was to watch tim sylvia fights id rather watch boxing because they at least punch faster and provide more action and dont give me that shit about sylvia can kick i can ****ing kick better than that tub of shit


You can kick better than he can? Really?? If that's true get off your lab-top and get into the ring!! I'll tell you what dude!, if I could kick better than he could that's what I'd be doing!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> You can kick better than he can? Really?? If that's true get off your lab-top and get into the ring!! I'll tell you what dude!, if I could kick better than he could that's what I'd be doing!


obviously not more power since hes like twice my size but as far as technique and speed goes hell ya i can do a better round house but just cause i can kick doesnt mean i can fight mma lol i cant box very well and i have mininmal ground skills


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

Isn't it the porpus of formum to talk sh*t, I mean I would not want to fight tim but I dont like watching him fight. I think he is very underated on this forum as a fighter, even though Pride is better in the HWT class, Tim has beaten some people that are great fighters but he is still a duche and AA is a tird sandwitch.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

travelnews154 said:


> Find the Best Insurance Companies and Insurance Rates. Save on your Next
> Insurance Bill. Review and select from the top sites for car insurance all here. Get exactly what you want!


Hey is this an advertisement site? I think not!! Ive sent a bad post report on this guy several days ago. I mean if this is ok then fine! I guess it's ok for everyone? Again-I think not!

*Hey guy's help me send the word to the forum to get this joker off our site!!*


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> obviously not more power since hes like twice my size but as far as technique and speed goes hell ya i can do a better round house but just cause i can kick doesnt mean i can fight mma lol i cant box very well and i have mininmal ground skills


Point taken! Tim's kicks mat not be "pretty or smooth" but you have to admit there more than effective!! Ask Tregg Tellegman!!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> Isn't it the porpus of formum to talk sh*t, I mean I would not want to fight tim but I dont like watching him fight. I think he is very underated on this forum as a fighter, even though Pride is better in the HWT class, Tim has beaten some people that are great fighters but he is still a duche and AA is a tird sandwitch.


Hey man watch out for the spelling hound!! He busted me for bad spelling and grammer! I almost cried-ha-ha!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> Point taken! Tim's kicks mat not be "pretty or smooth" but you have to admit there more than effective!! Ask Tregg Tellegman!!


i just think peple take it way out of proportion when they talk about his kicks you want to see a real round house watch cro cop


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

Great thread man And I agree with you completely there are the top fighters in there division and they should be respected for the skills they have... I do respect all the champions especially Sean Sherk he is a class Act and I hope he stays champ for a long time, but guys like Matt Hughes I dont respect as a champ.....he is a good wrestler and smart in the ring I will give him that....so I have respect for him in the ring but outside the ring he is not a people's champ and way to cocky for my liking thats why I hope GSP smashes his face in.....sorry hughes fans


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Great thread man And I agree with you completely there are the top fighters in there division and they should be respected for the skills they have... I do respect all the champions especially Sean Sherk he is a class Act and I hope he stays champ for a long time, but guys like Matt Hughes I dont respect as a champ.....he is a good wrestler and smart in the ring I will give him that....so I have respect for him in the ring but outside the ring he is not a people's champ and way to cocky for my liking thats why I hope GSP smashes his face in.....sorry hughes fans


I am a Huges fan but not a nuthugger, I know what you are talking about how he seams cocky but I swear that is done by the UFC because Dana wants to make him more like Tito. Because that sort of behavior fills seats.

Of course that is just my speculation steming from a comment that Matt made to Dana in TUF where they were desiding the brackets for the tourniment. Matt was asked by Dana what matchups did he want and Matt replied "What ever Dana wants is fine with me."


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> I am a Huges fan but not a nuthugger, I know what you are talking about how he seams cocky but I swear that is done by the UFC because Dana wants to make him more like Tito. Because that sort of behavior fills seats.
> 
> Of course that is just my speculation steming from a comment that Matt made to Dana in TUF where they were desiding the brackets for the tourniment. Matt was asked by Dana what matchups did he want and Matt replied "What ever Dana wants is fine with me."


Hey bro i got nothing against matt's skills,he is the champ and strong as a bull. If your a hugues fan it's all good im not going to debate that because everyone is aloud to have there favorite fighters but I got a chance to meet Matt Hughes at a seminar in LOndon and whether Dana makes ii like that on the show he is the same way in real life for real, a cocky arrogant ass.Still an amazing fighter though.


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Hey bro i got nothing against matt's skills,he is the champ and strong as a bull. If your a hugues fan it's all good im not going to debate that because everyone is aloud to have there favorite fighters but I got a chance to meet Matt Hughes at a seminar in LOndon and whether Dana makes ii like that on the show he is the same way in real life for real, a cocky arrogant ass.Still an amazing fighter though.


I have never met him personally so I can not argue that, comming from the midwest myself, I have met enogh arrogent wrestlers that I dont find what you are saying hard to believe at all. I like mma matches more than I like the shit talking that goes along with it. I think his heart and skill speak for themselves, althought I am sure that many people here would call him a no talent ass clown.

But as far as personality goes I like your man sherk he is like matt huges lite, all the talent and heart, none of the annoying attitude.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Hey bro i got nothing against matt's skills,he is the champ and strong as a bull. If your a hugues fan it's all good im not going to debate that because everyone is aloud to have there favorite fighters but I got a chance to meet Matt Hughes at a seminar in LOndon and whether Dana makes ii like that on the show he is the same way in real life for real, a cocky arrogant ass.Still an amazing fighter though.


Hey man I respect your veiw but I'll agree with sxrxrr that Dana promotes and influences Matt and all of his fighters to act like a hard ass's, either in public or in the ring! I think maybe you caught him at the wrong place at the wrong time or he was having a bad day! Im sure you can relate!! He's the champ but again he is only human. sxrxrr said he's never met him, I know Matt on a professional basis, I met him several years ago and trained with him at the Miletich camp in the pre-UFC day's before he became champ. I got along with him great, He's a country boy at heart from the mid-west! Everyone I know that know's him as well or better than I do all think he's a great guy! Don't take him the wrong way. Part of being that popular and on top requires a little acting and hype to stir fan's intrest and fill seats! All Dana White strategy! I mean look how much he has hyped fight's I.E. Tito-Shamrock. He hypes up every fight the best he can.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> Hey man I respect your veiw but I'll agree with sxrxrr that Dana promotes and influences Matt to act like a hard ass! I think maybe you caught him at the wrong place at the wrong time or he was having a bad day! Im sure you can relate!! He's the champ but again he is only human. sxrxrr said he's never met him, I know Matt on a professional basis, I met him several years ago and trained with him at the Miletich camp in the pre-UFC day's before he became champ. I got along with him great, He's a country boy at heart from the mid-west! Everyone I know that know's him as well or better than I do all think he's a great guy! Don't take him the wrong way. Part of being that popular and on top requires a little acting and hype to stir fan's intrest and fill seats! All Dana White strategy! I mean look how much he has hyped fight's I.E. Tito-Shamrock. He hypes up every fight the best he can.


anyone who would act in public, the way their promoter tells them to is a fool, and deserves to be seen however he appears!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i just think peple take it way out of proportion when they talk about his kicks you want to see a real round house watch cro cop


I agree about Cro-cop's kicks! His kick's have to be one of the most feared weapons in MMA! Anyone who can throw a kick to knock out a professional fighter should be respected to some degree!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

pt447 said:


> anyone who would act in public, the way their promoter tells them to is a fool, and deserves to be seen however he appears!


You can look at it however you want, but if your looking at it from a business perspective it makes sense! I hate the WWE or WWF or whtever the h*ll it's called, but it is the biggest PPV draw out there! That's fricken hard to beleive but it's true! Dana is trying to draw some of those fans to the UFC! Dude i'm not a fan of that type of hype and crap, but again it's part of the business!!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Great thread man And I agree with you completely there are the top fighters in there division and they should be respected for the skills they have... I do respect all the champions especially Sean Sherk he is a class Act and I hope he stays champ for a long time, but guys like Matt Hughes I dont respect as a champ.....he is a good wrestler and smart in the ring I will give him that....so I have respect for him in the ring but outside the ring he is not a people's champ and way to cocky for my liking thats why I hope GSP smashes his face in.....sorry hughes fans


Hey thanks guy! but I'll just say that I like Shrerk and it's because to me he is the Matt Hughes of the light-weight division! Don't be surprised if you read a simmilar opinion you have about Hughes written about Sherk! These guys are around thousands of people all the time and they can't be perfect people every-day! Matt is a little cocky I'm sure, but hey he is the undisputed welter-weight champ! He's got the right in my opinion.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> Hey thanks guy! but I'll just say that I like Shrerk and it's because to me he is the Matt Hughes of the light-weight division! Don't be surprised if you read a simmilar opinion you have about Hughes written about Sherk! These guys are around thousands of people all the time and they can't be perfect people every-day! Matt is a little cocky I'm sure, but hey he is the undisputed welter-weight champ! He's got the right in my opinion.


Yeah man I hear what you are saying I might of caught Matt on a bad day and Dana White is probably hyping him up to be like that, but when you go do seminars and you get paid for it, you would think the guy would act like a decent person and appreciate his fans a little more. Anyways I dont hate hughes he has a right to be the way he is, he is the champ and it's a business like any other. I have met lots of fighters like GSP,Cote,TRigg, ludwig, Curran, GOulet, Shonie Carter, Chuck Lidell, Carlos Newton and they were they never seemed stuck up like Hughes was thats my point of view though im sure if you get to know him on a personal basis...he is probably a decent guy. Good sharing opinions though


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> It's a shame that so many of these so-called fans of the sport can consistently bash fighters who are champ's. It's one thing to critisize a fighter who shoots his mouth off and is only a contender at best, but it's just plain childish to down a guy that reached the pinnacle of the sport. When I see the critisizem of the belt holders, it remind's me of a bunch of bickering valley girls badmouthing the prom queen. I mean if you call yourself a fan of this sport, you should realize why the sport is becoming so popular-the respect fighters have for each other and there fans. If you can't seem to bring that out of yourself, than by all means do the rest of us the favor and go back to your wwf or wwe web site. For the rest of you guys keep up the support, we sure as h#ll do not want our sport turning into the fiasco that became of pro-boxing!! :thumbsup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Amen, beautifully said, I don't care how good or bad someone thinks a fighter is, if they have the balls to step into the ring that has earned them my respect, nevermind if they have been "good enough" to be champ!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

jamlena said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Amen, beautifully said, I don't care how good or bad someone thinks a fighter is, if they have the balls to step into the ring that has earned them my respect, nevermind if they have been "good enough" to be champ!


Thank's man, I apreciate the comment!


----------

